# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Σταθμός θερμού αέρα AOYUE

## shoco

Σε άριστη κατασταση. Δεκτος οποιοσδηποτε ελεγχος, με ελαχιστες ωρες λειτουργιας. Περιοχη Πετρουπολη.

Τιμη 100€.hotair.jpg

----------

